# What do you guys think about children/teenager owning cockatiels?



## LonelyBird (Sep 4, 2012)

I have seen adults before state that a child was not capable of taking care of a bird, while some say birds are for every age and size. I'm curious to see what others think about this.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think it depends on the person, and how supportive the rest of the family is. I got my first 'tiel when I was five years old, and I still have him today, almost nineteen years later. But, I know that if I didn't have my parents' support, that would not have been possible. So I think that if it's more of a family pet with a young child as the primary caretaker, that's just fine so long as the child is gentle and patient with the bird.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I assume that it would depend on the overseeing supervision the parent is going to be doing.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I think a teenager has too much of a busy lifestyle to have the time to truly care for the bird properly and have a regular social life that a teenager has. 

Children can have them... But the parents have to be 100% committed to taking care of the bird bc it involves getting rid of air freshners, candles, changing cleaning supplies, getting new cookware etc. and you can't expect most children to be responsible enough to clean the cage daily. And change their food and water. 

Sure. Both can interact with birds just fine. The actually taking care part is where they would fall short.


----------



## LonelyBird (Sep 4, 2012)

Mmm meaggiedear what makes you think teenagers have more busy lifestyles then adults? I'm curious.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know you asked Meagan and not me, but I think it's less that adults are less busy and more that they know how to prioritize in a way that teenagers might not be able to. I mean, I work 13 hours a day now, but I always make sure my birds are cared for and have their out of cage time. I definitely was not that disciplined as a teenager, even though I loved them just as much then.


----------



## LonelyBird (Sep 4, 2012)

Mmm I see. I understand that set of thinking but at the same time I have to say that some teenagers are more responsible.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had animals as a teenager (we didn't have a tiel then) but I would agree that I definitely wouldn't have had time for a tiel like I do now. There's a difference between feeding the bird every day and actually giving it the daily attention it needs. 

That being said, I don't think children under seven should have a tiel. Mainly because (and I've noticed this with my own birds) tiels don't like younger children. Mostly because they move too fast for most tiels. There are some exceptions to this rule, but so far none of my birds has liked any child they've met, even my hand fed ones.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think it depends on the person. ive known some wonderfully responsible little kids who take excellent care of their pets. i know a young girl who takes the best care of her budgies than anyone i know, by herself. she is very responsible for them and i count her an excellent bird owner. then i know 18-20 year olds and many other adults who shouldnt own them at all. i feel the more responsible the child, its great, as long as the parents provide the proper care as well. some teens dont have many friends and i believe they benefit from a pet. if the kid is responsible, i think thats the deciding factor, not the age itself


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think anyone is arguing that no teenager ever would be responsible enough to be a good bird owner.  We have plenty of teenaged members who are great bird owners. I think it's more that in general, there would be fewer responsible bird owners found in that age bracket than in an older one. Does that make sense?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

LonelyBird said:


> Mmm I see. I understand that set of thinking but at the same time I have to say that some teenagers are more responsible.


Some teenagers are, yes. Every individual is different.... but like enigma answered- most don't have their priorities in order to properly care for a bird.

You are definitely right. There are some responsible teenagers, but generalizing them- most aren't.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing that no teenager ever would be responsible enough to be a good bird owner.  We have plenty of teenaged members who are great bird owners. I think it's more that in general, there would be fewer responsible bird owners found in that age bracket than in an older one. Does that make sense?


Lol. I posted before I saw your response, but yeah. I said the same thing. Lol


----------



## LonelyBird (Sep 4, 2012)

Totally makes sense.
Also, the argument about cockatiels not liking children made me laugh because mine absolutely love children. 








Here they are with my younger cousin xD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well and as I said, every tiel is different. If they're raised around kids, they will probably like them. Mine are not raised around children and so they fly away from children every chance they get. That doesn't mean they can't learn to like them. Another point is that most pet stores (mainly petsmart that I know of off the bat) won't sell a tiel to a child under seven as that's their "recommended" age.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that also depends on the child and the bird. I have one bird who's super neurotic/anxious and would freak out around children. My other bird, however, loves just about everyone and is much more laidback. Plus it would depend on the child's temperament.  (I'm a scientist, so you're almost never going to get an absolute answer from me about anything.  )


----------



## LonelyBird (Sep 4, 2012)

My birds are pretty wild so they only let me or younger children handle them, I think it's funny because they seem to not like older adults very much. 
I have two younger siblings so maybe that is why they are more used to them.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, generally speaking, 'tiels are most comfortable with whatever has given them the most positive experiences in the past. So if they are mostly handled by younger individuals, and that contact is positive for the bird, then they'll be most comfortable with younger people handling them. If that preference for younger people then makes them more reluctant with older adults, then the older adults may in turn stop handling them, which serves to reinforce the original preference.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

True. My birds are all pretty laid back minus Grey. I don't know his past, and something from it probably contributes to his weariness of other people- but the rest have had great lives since babies so they don't mind all the different people that visit holding them.


----------



## KaylaHansa (Aug 8, 2012)

I am 15 years old so I obviously think that teenagers can own a cockatiel for whom I am fully and individually responsible. However, I agree that many teenagers shouldn't own a bird. I would say I am very responsible with my pets... I am committed to their happiness. However, most people my age are to busy with "teen stuff" to be bothered by a pet that requires so much responsibility, such as a bird. One of my friends said that she likes pets but doesn't want to take care of them. Many teens would fit that description.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

KaylaHansa said:


> I am 15 years old so I obviously think that teenagers can own a cockatiel for whom I am fully and individually responsible. However, I agree that many teenagers shouldn't own a bird. I would say I am very responsible with my pets... I am committed to their happiness. However, most people my age are to busy with "teen stuff" to be bothered by a pet that requires so much responsibility, such as a bird. One of my friends said that she likes pets but doesn't want to take care of them. Many teens would fit that description.


Yes. This is what I was trying to say in my original post. Lol

Teen life gets in the way and pets become less important. 

But there are exceptions like Kayla.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to work in a pet shop years ago while i was at college and i know we weren't allowed to sell animals to people under 16 at that time unless they had the express permission and co-operation of the parent.

I know at the Pets at Home here too that they won't sell an animal unless the owner has the correct cage and set up. Remember when Finding Nemo came out? They wouldn't sell tropical fish - particularly clownfish - unless the person could prove that they had the correct set up.

Anyhoo i digress. I think children and teenagers are capable of looking after animals. I've had various critters since i was 12, and got my budgies when i was 16. I must say that i did move away to Ireland for a year and had to leave them with my parents but other than that i've always been the sole person to look after them.

When i took on Smokey i didn't realise how involved cockatiels were. I don't think he'd do too well around kids though as he's never ever been around them, plus he bites. I don't think my parents would have been too happy about giving up air freshners, all toxic things etc if i'd still been living at home (I'm 26 now and in my own place)


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

I was breeding cockatiels, lorikeets, budgies and conures from the age of 14. They were entirely my birds, purchased with my own money and were my sole responsibility. I was very responsible with them.

My daughter, is 6 yrs old, and she handles birds better than most adults I know. She can handle and deal with our slightly temperamental bare eyed Cockatoo, she handles all the tiels and the many various species of birds that I have bred and reared. She handles them with a calm persona, an innate confidence and skill. Honestly, sometimes she is like a bird whisperer, she amazes me with her handling skills and the way the birds respond to her. She has a cockatiel in her room that she looks after herself, under my supervision. She has to ask to take the bird out and does not handle him unsupervised. I keep an eye on their interaction JIC, she is after all a child still and although I trust her, she is still learning and there is always room for mistakes, mishaps or accidents. 

My son, on the other hand, is 4.5yrs old and has a different personality that is not generally compatible with handling birds. He is not a calm enough soul with them yet. Any interactions with the birds has to be closely supervised, his impulse control is not what it needs to be and he cannot be trusted with them. I want to set him up for success so I micromanage him with the birds to teach him the appropriate way to deal with them. As he matures I am sure he will learn to handle them with care, until then it is my job to ensure the birds safety and his own. The baby tiels that I handraised deal with him the best as they have grown with him. They will let him (or anyone- the more the merrier) scratch their heads and handle them without fuss although if given the choice they will choose myself or my daughter over him. 

It comes down to the individual child or adult. I don't think that it can really be generalised. Not every pet is a good fit for every person, adult or child, people need to factor that in. Just like a bird is not a suitable companion for every adult, nor is it for every child. 

As a parent I also factor in the fact that every animal in this house is MY responsibility first and foremost. In my mind, any pet that I allow my children to get whilst they are under the age of 18, has a chance of being my pet (left behind) when the children move out. If I am not willing to make that commitment then I have to say No to them getting it in the first place.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had animals as a kid too....both my sister and I did. But she lost interest in them easily and I always ended up caring for her animals. So it really does depend on the child and the animal at the same time. 

Sweetcheek, my dad realized that when I joined the Navy. Luckily I have a little brother who likes animals as much as I do so he inherited all my pets. But I'm not sure I would've been able to handle a tiel as a teenager. I know my sister couldn't and she's an adult (my mom inherited her tiel.)


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with everyone's comments about how it depends on the child/teenager, etc. However, I think like was also mentioned previously, that a child/teenager shouldn't have a tiel unless they have the parents' full support. It breaks my heart when I read posts on here from minors whose tiel is sick and their parents won't take them to the vet, etc. Also, with having to make so many household changes- no scented candles, no teflon pans, I think it would be difficult for a minor to have a tiel unless the whole family embraced the idea.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

I would just like to say that i too am a teen and i grew up raising my tortoise Titan. I was alittle offended when i first read that most people didnt think teens where responsible enought to own a cockatiel. I agree now though, most of my friends thinkmy cockatiel is awesome and talk about getting there own. I always warn them about how much work they can be and some i outright say- no, your not fit to car for a cockatiel. I have been very good with animals my whole life and i spend my summer volunteering at a local zoo. I do agree that parents have to be very involved even when a teenager is caring for there cockatiel most of the time... for example i do taekwondo and i have a tourtament to go to soon, so i am counting on my parents to care for Solo when im gone.
But i have to agrue that i am a wild teen that is caught up in life-but a big part of my life turned to taking care of my new best friend!

~half-moon & Solo <3


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been around a long time, in that time I've known 50 year olds that I wouldn't trust with a fish, or a plant and 11 yr olds that I would trust with everything I own, with no worry's. 

It all depends on the person.

Teenagers do as a general rule already have a lot on their plate. Plus once that whole boy girl thing kicks into gear they can get very distracted for a few years. Not necessarily an ideal situation to put a bird into.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

i beleive a child could take care of a bird properly..i have a 3yr old that loves his birds... i have taught him how to clean there cage how much seed goes in there cups pellets and water and he can do it all himself under my supervision obviously... he doesnt do it all the time but sometimes he ask to help and i dont mind letting him... he actually is the one who tamed our white face male...and oh boy casper my white face doesnt like anyone else but my son...its actually funny my son had him out a couple days ago and i went to go and say something to my son displining him and i thought i had just got attacked by a grizzly bear casper come at me beak wide open and wings stretched out...lol u just have to see it to think its as funny as i did


----------



## Nadley (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree with those who say a child or teenager can be good bird owners, as long as they have a parent's full support. I was 15 when I got Ralph. I do think Ralph is better cared for now that I'm an adult than when I was a teenager. I have a more stable routine, the freedom to take her to the vet when I need to, and I can get any food or toys or cage I can afford and think would be best. But Ralph still did fine when I was a teenager, because I had my mom's support.

Cockatiels live a long time. You have to think of what's going to happen to the tiel when the child/teenager grows up. I spent one semester living in the dorms during college and my mom cared for Ralph except on Saturdays and holidays when I came home. I took Ralph with me when I got married and moved out for good last year. I was lucky I married someone who doesn't mind living with birds. I didn't really think ahead to the future when I first got Ralph and was lucky it has worked out.


----------



## TMz (Aug 7, 2012)

similer to the other reponses-children, with parental support. and teens, well it depends on the teen really! I was a very atypical teen, so I cant really base it on myself, but I am sure I am not the only wierdo who exists lol.


----------



## redbird2448 (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a cockatiel when I was eleven. 
I also knew that if I did not take care of it, my father would sell it in a new york minute.
I never doubted that. Not for one second. (x airforce drill sargent)
He was with us untill I turned 21.
I am sure mom cleaned his cage once in a while, but I usually did it. 
I also trained him myslef, not knowing anything about training birds.
He somehow managed to survive, living on the far side of the kitchen,
and with air fresheners, sented candels and all the things they say should never
be around a bird. We just didn't know any of those things way back then,That,
and old WeeGee, was just a tough old bird.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

I myself am a teenager and I am 100% committed to the care of my birds. My neighbor who has 2 macaws a African grey and a Quaker says that my cockatiels are the most spoiled well looked after birds she knows. But then again I am not the average teen. I get straight a report cards and other then my cousin don't have much of a social life. Not all people are the same! It really depends who you are talking about.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

I also have 2 horses and a dog  to me pets and family are everything.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i was very much the same as a teen, not much social life and all ive had has been my pets. but it has more to do with the individual than the number of age  i was 19 when i first started owning birds. i started my research though when i was 12. i wanted to own birds one day but at the time in my living predicament i was not allowed to own birds. once i was able to i did though


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was not a particularly social teenager either -- I always made straight A's and did a lot of academic extracurricular activities. Most people thought I was extremely responsible. But there were still days when I did not want to feed my birds or even pay attention to them. It really all depends on priorities, and mine were not in the right place to be the sole caretaker of my birds. (Which really were the family's birds at that point -- they were never neglected.)

Life changes are a big issue as well. I went to college out of state and could not take the birds with me. When we got Sunny, I was five years old and at the time 'tiels weren't expected to live much more than 10-12 years, at least according to what we were told. Well, here he is 19 years later still going strong. That would never have been possible without my parents' help while I was going through my life transitions.


----------



## hbps0213 (May 22, 2012)

I had been doing research do 4 years before I actually got my first birds. I read books, magazine articles, went to a bird club, online research, ect. My bird were actually a birthday present from my parents.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I was five when I got Sunny, so I couldn't really do research then.  But I did do a ton before I adopted Roo/brought Sunny here to live with me, and plenty over the years when I was younger. I even wanted to be an avian vet for a long time.


----------



## Homer2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think it really depends on the teenager. I know that when I hit my teenage years I didn't really take care of my bird. My mom did....I was always to busy with my friends and school. That was my experience, but all teenagers are different.

When it comes to young children. Definitely not. Maybe eleven and up but anything under ten I would not buy them a bird. Young children usually take care of something for a little bit but them forgets about them.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it depends on the teenager.

I have always been quite responsible, not crazy, and have had my priorities in a pretty good line (aside from my procrastination). I got my first pet when I was in elementary school; some hermit crabs and a fish or two. And while I have always been responsible, my mom had a big part in caring for them too. It was mainly because she felt she could a better job caring for them (which is true, but had she let me do all of it I would've learned much faster the jobs of animal-caretaking). When I was 11 I got my dog and he has been my world since then. I am currently 19 and I am the primary caretaker of him. My mom does pay the vet bills still for him, but I buy his food and toys and treats and I am responsible for getting him his exercise and keeping him well-behaved.

Now with my birds..I just got them last year. Started with one and I now have 4 of them. They stay at my boyfriend's house because my family does not have any indoor animals (aside from the crabs and fish we used to have) and I am the primary caretaker of them too. I buy their food, the cages, treats, toys, and I pay for all their vet bills. My boyfriend feeds them mostly because I am not over there every day, but I buy all their stuff and have learned everything to better their health.

Now I do have 4 of them..and I have owned 6 (2 of them passed away). And in the past year I have spent about $1500 in vet bills. And about $300 on cages..this total comes from adding all the money I spent on buying cages and subtracting the money I got when selling them. So $1800 in one year on 6 birds. So about $300 per bird each year (and this is not including food/toys/perches). No child can afford that if they don't have a job.

So, that said, even if a child is responsible and is a good caretaker...they still cannot do it without their parent(s') support because of the financial aspect.


----------



## Toppy (Sep 2, 2012)

I think it depends on the child so long as they understand they have to be handled with care then it should be fine. I got my birds when I was 10 years old and me and my brother (who was 12) were fine handling the birds and love them so so much! Mum bought us a book which is like a caring for cockatiels for dummies type thing with big font and pictures, I read that and learnt how to care for them. I am now 24 and they were without a doubt the best gift my parents ever got me!


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I think age doesn't matter so much but the temper of the bird. ie if you have a tiel that doesn't mind being in the cage most of the day, then any age is fine, or if you have a bird like my cookie, he loves everyone that gives him scratches. Now on the other hand a bird that wants out most of the is best suited for an adult who can provide that playtime.


----------



## tizercat (Sep 5, 2012)

I think that as long as the parents are supportive and willing to pick up any slack (as well as pay for any necessary vet care etc) then there's no reason a child or teen who is responsible shouldn't own any pet. The key is that the parents know what they, through their child, are committing to. I owned a horse starting at age 11, in that I cared for her twice every day with feeding/cleaning the stall etc and riding, but my parents footed the bills and when I went to university they took over the general care as well; owning a horse in a big city while paying for school just wasn't feasible and by the time I was settled enough to take her care over again she was retired and just a big grass-eating pet that they wouldn't give back. My parents knew full well when they bought my Jewel for me that they would end up keeping her for me at some point - and it turned out to be years (and years and years) after I left home before she passed away this summer at age 40. No pets can generally go with their owner to a university dorm (at least not here), and children (and many teens) can't pay for unexpected vet bills. Parents who are willing to support their children to be responsible pet owners are vital. I think that with supportive parents, there is no reason a responsible child or teen shouldn't have a 'tiel.


----------



## Jaime (Sep 6, 2012)

It might not be a good idea as cockatiels need plenty of attention every day and cannot be left unattended for too long. So no weeneds out, no summer camp etc. You have to be very patient with them too. Also, this is a very long commitment. Cockatiels live longer than almost all pets. I would start with maybe a pet rat (they are very loving and sweet) or hamster or some kind of domesticated rodent and see how it goes. (Rodents typically live for 2 years. At least rats do) If the child handles it responsibly, go from there


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> It might not be a good idea as cockatiels need plenty of attention every day and cannot be left unattended for too long. So no weeneds out, no summer camp etc. You have to be very patient with them too. Also, this is a very long commitment. Cockatiels live longer than almost all pets. I would start with maybe a pet rat (they are very loving and sweet) or hamster or some kind of domesticated rodent and see how it goes. (Rodents typically live for 2 years. At least rats do) If the child handles it responsibly, go from there


Actually this is wrong, unlike bigger parrots, tiels need about an hour a day minimum of attention. They don't require constant attention like bigger parrots. So with the parents help, an older child could have a tiel. But both the parents and the child have to realize the responsibility.


----------

